# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  سؤال بالمنتدى

## سماحة الاسلام

كيف اطرح حلمي بقسم الاحلام

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------


## قيثارة إماراتي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 

اختي الفاضله 
ياتدخلي لعضوية حلمي و تطرحي حلمك عادي مثل ما في الرابط التالي :
https://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php/1218895-%D8%B7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D9%82%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%A9-%D8%A8%D9%80%D9%80-%D8%B9%D8%B6%D9%88%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D8%AD%D9%84%D9%85%D9%8A
و لا تدخلي من خلال الطريقة الموضحة في الرابط التالي :
https://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php/1253404-%D8%AA%D8%B7%D8%A8%D9%8A%D9%82-%D8%AA%D9%81%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A3%D8%AD%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%85-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A2%D9%86-%D8%B9%D8%A8%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%87%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AA%D9%81-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B0%D9%83%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D8%A8%D9%83%D9%85-%D9%8A%D9%83%D8%AA%D9%85%D9%84-%D9%86%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%AD%D9%86%D8%A7


بالتوفيق لك

----------

